#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Санскрит >  > > >  >  >  Что есть "коти"?

## Нико

Видимо, какая-то древнеиндийская арифметическая величина. 

Вот пример из "Махавасту":

"..Several thousand kotis of beings, seeing this great miracle, rejoiced..."

----------


## Юй Кан

koTi --  the highest number in the older system of numbers (viz. a Krore or ten millions) Mn. Ya1jn5. MBh. &c.

----------


## Нико

Спасибо!

----------


## Евгений Грейт

Для не владеющих английским, это сто миллионов. :Big Grin:

----------


## Асуман

> Для не владеющих английским, это сто миллионов.


А для владеющих английским ten millions - это десять миллионов.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Евгений Грейт

> А для владеющих английским ten millions - это десять миллионов.


Я привел инфу из комментария Поповцевой Д. В. к "Сутре Кшитигарбхи". А во второй пост невнимательно глянул.

----------


## Асуман

> Я привел инфу из комментария Поповцевой Д. В. к "Сутре Кшитигарбхи". А во второй пост невнимательно глянул.


По своему глубокому невежеству я не читал сутры Кшитигарбхи с комментариями Поповцева, но думаю, что или Дмитрий Валентинович был в своих подсчётах не слишком точен, или всё это происки китайцев, с языка которых он переводил эту сутру. В любом случае я больше доверяю процитированному во втором посте мнению уважаемого сэра Моньера, который в своём санскрит-английском словаре определяет число _коти_ именно как 10 миллионов. Если же вам его авторитета недостаточно, то можно сослаться, к примеру, на Бётлинга с Ротом, в словаре которых это слово переводится zehn Millionen, что в переводе с немецкого означает те же самые 10 миллионов.

----------

Евгений Грейт (04.04.2010)

----------


## До

> Я привел инфу из комментария Поповцев*ой* Д. В. к "Сутре Кшитигарбхи". А во второй пост невнимательно глянул.


Там он (Поповц*ев* Д. В.) переводит с китайского _и_, скорей всего это 億.



> 9. Коти (кит. _и_) — сто миллионов.


В словаре Soothill: 億 _A number varying from the Chinese 100,000 to a Buddhist 1,000,000, 10,000,000, and 100,000,000._

----------

Евгений Грейт (04.04.2010)

----------


## Асуман

> В словаре Soothill: 億 _A number varying from the Chinese 100,000 to a Buddhist 1,000,000, 10,000,000, and 100,000,000._


Вау! Китайская арифметика ещё круче чем китайчкая грамота!

----------


## До

> Если же вам его авторитета недостаточно, то можно сослаться, к примеру, на Бётлинга с Ротом, в словаре которых это слово переводится zehn Millionen, что в переводе с немецкого означает те же самые 10 миллионов.


Да и в словаре Apte, и новом пали-английском словаре Cone (стр. 731) koti также _десять миллионов_.

----------


## Юй Кан

Да чего вам, жалко, что ли? Ну пусть будет сто лимонов. : ))

В Ланкаватаре, к примеру, встречается и число просто умонепостижимое -- миллион триллионов (_коти-ниюта-шата-сахасрани_ = букв. «десять миллионов-миллион-сто тысяч»), а по сути речь идёт о неисчислимом количестве. И тут десять миллионов туда, десять их сюда попросту не влияет. : )

Что до древних китайцев, так они в этом смысле вообще не жадные! : ) И склонны к завышению едва ли не любого числового параметра.

Опять пример. В эпизоде рождения Бодхисаттвы в Лалитавистаре упоминаются *два* нага-змия, омывших тело новорождённого царевича, будущего Будды, потоками вод. Один наг источил воду холодную, а другой -- горячую. Контрастный душ. Всё просто и понятно.

В тексте же несколько менее древнего Хуа-ху-цзина (т.е. "Канона обращения варваров"), основой для одного из разделов которого явно послужила Лалитавистара, в эпизоде рождения Лао-цзюня (т.е. Владыки Лао), во многом почти буквально повторяющем рождение Бодхисаттвы, упоминаются уже *девять* драконов, омывших тело его. : )

----------

Аминадав (03.04.2010), Дондог (29.03.2011)

----------


## Асуман

> Да чего вам, жалко, что ли? Ну пусть будет сто лимонов. : ))
> 
> В Ланкаватаре, к примеру, встречается и число просто умонепостижимое -- миллион триллионов (_коти-ниюта-шата-сахасрани_ = букв. «десять миллионов-миллион-сто тысяч»), а по сути речь идёт о неисчислимом количестве. И тут десять миллионов туда, десять их сюда попросту не влияет. : )


Согласен с вами, что во многих текстах слово koṭi не означает никакого конкретного числа, а употребляется в смысле "ну просто очень много", и его можно переводить как "мириады" (забудем, что в древнегреческом слово μύριας когда-то означало число 10 000) или "бесчисленное количество". 

Однако есть и тексты с указанием точных чисел, где подобная вольность будет неуместна, а потому крайне желательно знать точное значение слова. Например, для стихотворного размера utkṛti, состоящего из 26 слогов с учётом всех возможных комбинаций тяжёлых и лёгких слогов насчитывается 67 108 864 варианта возможных ритмов. Это описано следующим образом:

ṣaṭ koṭyas tu sahasrāṇāṁ śatāni hy ekasaptatiḥ
aṣṭau caiva sahasrāṇi śatāny aṣṭau tathaiva ca
catuṣṣaṣṭis tu vṛttāni hy utkṛtāv api saṁkhyayā

6 х 10 000 000 + 1000 х 100 х 71 +
8 х 1000 + 8 х 100 +
64 ритмов в уткрити числом

Или ещё так:

ṣaṭ koṭayas tathotkṛtyāṁ lakṣaṇām ekasaptatiḥ
catuṣṣaṣṭi śatāny aṣṭau sahasrāṇy aṣṭa caiva hi

6 х 10 000 000 в уткрити  + 100 000 х 71 +
64 + 100 х 8 + 8 х 1000

Число это не фиктивное, а проверяемое математическим путём, так что лишний дописанный нолик нежелателен.

з.ы. Числа, записаннныё санскритскими стихами - жесть. )

----------

Аминадав (03.04.2010), Дондог (29.03.2011), Евгений Грейт (04.04.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

Асуман, да я ведь просто иронизирую применительно к случаям, когда этими ниютными котями обозначается количество существ или расстония. Остальное -- по кон-тек-сту, о чём не раз писал уже. %)

А "мириады" -- слово бусурманское: не токмо для нас, но и для китайцев/индийцев (и это ещё если напрочь выключить слух, чтоб не вспоминать о разнице между мягким по звучанию "коти" и 'гремучим' "мириады"). Потому юзайте без меня. : )

----------

Дондог (29.03.2011)

----------


## Нико

> Асуман, да я ведь просто иронизирую применительно к случаям, когда этими ниютными котями обозначается количество существ или расстония. Остальное -- по кон-тек-сту, о чём не раз писал уже. %)
> 
> А "мириады" -- слово бусурманское: не токмо для нас, но и для китайцев/индийцев (и это ещё если напрочь выключить слух, чтоб не вспоминать о разнице между мягким по звучанию "коти" и 'гремучим' "мириады"). Потому юзайте без меня. : )


Так сошлись на "десяти лимонах"? Ударим по рукам? Кстати, вспомнилось тут опосля тиб. слово bye ba, видимо, прямой перевод "коти", которое также означает "10 миллионов", ну еще "неисчислимое кол-во".

----------


## Асуман

> Асуман, да я ведь просто иронизирую применительно к случаям, когда этими ниютными котями обозначается количество существ или расстония. Остальное -- по кон-тек-сту, о чём не раз писал уже. %)


Ну а мне просто показалось интересным привести пример точных чисел.




> А "мириады" -- слово бусурманское: не токмо для нас, но и для китайцев/индийцев (и это ещё если напрочь выключить слух, чтоб не вспоминать о разнице между мягким по звучанию "коти" и 'гремучим' "мириады"). Потому юзайте без меня. : )


Хм. А мне слово "мириады" нравится. Что же до бусурманскости, то в Индии бусурман явно побольше будет, чем в Элладе - на них, помнится, ещё Афанасий Никитин всё жаловался.  :Wink:

----------


## Юй Кан

> Так сошлись на "десяти лимонах"? Ударим по рукам? Кстати, вспомнилось тут опосля тиб. слово bye ba, видимо, прямой перевод "коти", которое также означает "10 миллионов", ну еще "неисчислимое кол-во".


Нико, я-то давно уже сошёлся, ещё со времён перевода ДДЦ, где упоминается "10 тыс. вещей", что сам, исходя из контекста, перевёл как "всё сущее", хотя неоднократно был подвергнут осуждению за это буквалистами. : )

Сейчас же с санскр. иногда периоды с "коти-ниюта" перевожу как "неисчислимое множество" (ибо "количество" звучит казённо), а иногда -- буквально, как, скажем во второй главе Ланкаватары, ибо там стоит "более чем":



> Также они достигнут сотен тысяч самадхи, (73) более чем миллион триллионов2 самадхи, и, обретая эти самадхи, будут переходить из одной земли [Будды] в другую.


сноску к чему уже процитирлвал выше.

Т.е. всё опять решается ситуативно.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Хм. А мне слово "мириады" нравится. Что же до бусурманскости, то в Индии бусурман явно побольше будет, чем в Элладе - на них, помнится, ещё Афанасий Никитин всё жаловался.


Разве я сказал, что мне оно, мол, не нравится? %))
К примеру, если нужно будет где-нибудь в поэтическом тексте/контексте заюзать "*мир*иады *мир*ов" (такое сбегание называется аллитерацией + внутренней начальной рифмой) -- запросто!

То бишь, у мя ничего нет личного и к этому слову. Толкую лишь о корректности его использования с кочки зрения (сорь, нескромную вещь скажу) более чем тридцатилетнего поэтического опыта работы со словом: ежли оно не режет ухо и просится/ложится в контекст -- велкам! : )

----------


## Евгений Грейт

> Там он (Поповц*ев* Д. В.) переводит с китайского _и_, скорей всего это 億.
> 
> В словаре Soothill: 億 _A number varying from the Chinese 100,000 to a Buddhist 1,000,000, 10,000,000, and 100,000,000._


Ух ты! Как я невнимательно-то, еще и его (Поповцева) неправильно определил. :Smilie:  Спасибо, что поправили! 
А из своего мизерного образоваиния я привык, что иероглиф 億, в японском, - как раз означает 100,000,000. Теперь буду знать, что существуют и вариации, хотя бы в китайском. Кстати, интересно, а что насчет японского? Может ли в каком-либо контексте изменяться и японское значение как числительного? И можно ли тогда переводить японский "оку" как "коти" и наоборот?

----------

Аминадав (04.04.2010)

----------

